# [Acceleration 3D] Drivers ATI Rage Mobility (résolu)

## nanotux

Bonjour !  :Very Happy: 

J'ai un Compaq Armada E500 avec comme carte graphique une : ATI Technologies Inc Rage Mobility P/M AGP 2x (rev 64)

En fait j'aimerais ajouter l'acceleration 3d sur ma gentoo pour pouvoir jouer (enfin du moins essayer). Comme sur le forum il est souvent dit que c'est pas du gateau d'installer ça, je prefère vous demander votre avis avant de faire n'importe quoi.

J'ai regarder sur le site ATI mais ma carte n'est pas pris en charge par les drivers proprio (elle est pas toute jeune) 

http://www2.ati.com/drivers/linux/linux_8.12.10.html

Alors voila je voudrais savoir quel driver vous me conseilleriez !

Merci d'avance  :Wink: Last edited by nanotux on Sun May 22, 2005 10:39 am; edited 3 times in total

----------

## bong

je crois qu'avec ca, le driver "ati" (c'est son nom) d'xorg associé a DRM dans le noyau fera l'affaire...

----------

## nanotux

Juste une petite précision, lorsque je fait un emerge --search ati les seul drivers que je trouve sont :

media-video/ati-gatos

media-video/ati-drivers

media-video/ati-drivers-extra

Les drivers que je dois installer sont bien les ati-gatos ou alors il sagit d'autre chose ?

----------

## kwenspc

ceux là sont pour les radeons. (les récentes en plus, pas les 7500 par ex)

les drivers drm du NOYAU linux suffisent  :Wink: 

(comme bong l'a dit)Last edited by kwenspc on Tue May 17, 2005 4:26 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## El_Goretto

gatos, c'est le driver ATI proprio pour les all-in-wonder, non?

----------

## nanotux

Ah oups pardon j'avais mal compris.

Je vais donc activer les drivers DRM du noyau et recompiler tout ça.

Merci pour vos conseils  :Wink: 

----------

## dapsaille

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

> gatos, c'est le driver ATI proprio pour les all-in-wonder, non?

 

 Il me semble que c'est open source si je ne dis pas de betises El_Goretto (et vive les bovidés au fait ^^)

----------

## El_Goretto

ok, donc du all-in-wonder opensource, et on a bon  :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

> GATOS project provides enhanced drivers for many videocards made by ATI (in particular All-in-Wonder series)

 

http://gatos.sourceforge.net/

[Aucun bovidé n'a été maltraité durant la réalisation de ce quote]

Merci pour la précision dapsaille; on est jamais trop prudent  :Wink: 

----------

## nanotux

J'ai ajouter résolu un peu trop vite donc je reprends mon post  :Confused: 

Dans le noyau j'ai la possiblité d'ajouter ça comme drivers :

```

< > ATI Radeon display support (Old driver)

< > ATI Radeon display support

< > ATI Rage128 display support

< > ATI Mach64 display support 

     [ ]   Mach64 CT/VT/GT/LT (incl. 3D RAGE) support (NEW) 

     [ ]   Mach64 GX support (NEW)

```

Est ce que qqun sait quel est le driver qui correspond à ma carte ?

```

0000:01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Rage Mobility P/M AGP 2x (rev 64)

```

Merci d'avance !

----------

## bong

Je pense que ton chip graphique doit etre equivalent à un "ati 3d rage pro" donc tu n'a pas de driver a valider dans le noyau mais dans ta config d'xorg, tu dois utiliser le driver qui s'appelle "ati".

----------

## ImMorT4L

J'ai le même portable que toi, et je suis jamais parvenu à avoir un affichage correct  :Confused:  Les drivers sont vraiment foireux et l'écran 1400x1050 foirait malheureusement  :Crying or Very sad: 

Essaie peut être les Rage128, si je me souvient bien un pote utilisait ceux là sur une version avec le 14" de son E500 et ça semblait marcher au poil  :Smile: 

----------

## nanotux

Argh j'ai du pain sur la planche alors !   :Confused: 

Voila mon fichier xorg :

```

...

Section "Device"

        Identifier  "Card0"

        Driver      "ati"

        VendorName  "ATI"

        BoardName   "Rage Mobility P/M AGP 2x"

        ChipSet     "ati"

        ChipId      0x4c4d

        ChipRev     0x64

        BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

EndSection

```

Mais comment savoir si l'acceleration 3d est activé ? Est ce que l'activation du direct rendering correspond à l'activation de l'accelération 3d, ou est ce autre chose ? Dans le doute voila ce que me donne la commande glxinfo :

```

$ glxinfo | grep rendering

direct rendering: No

```

----------

## kwenspc

en effet tu n'as pas de direct rendering donc pas d'accélération 3D (c'est lié)

----------

## Ey

 *nanotux wrote:*   

> J'ai ajouter résolu un peu trop vite donc je reprends mon post 
> 
> ```
> 
> < > ATI Radeon display support (Old driver)
> ...

 

ça c'est pour le frame buffer, c'est pas vraiment ce qui nous intéresse pour le direct rendering.

Va plutot dans Device Drivers > Character Devices > Direct Rendering Manager et coche le ATI Rage 128 ça doit être à peu près ce qui correspond à ta carte.

----------

## nanotux

Oups oui effectivement j'étais bien à coté de la plaque  :Shocked: 

Enfin bon j'ai essayé d'activer dans le noyau le support pour ATI Rage 128 :

```

Character devices

<*> Direct Rendering Manager

    <M> ATI Rage 128

```

J'ai essayé de mêttre le support pour ATI Rage 128 en dur et en modules mais dans les deux cas je n'ai pas d'acceleration 3d

```

$ glxinfo | grep rendering 

direct rendering: No 

```

Qqun aurait une petite idée ?  :Wink: 

----------

## kwenspc

opengl-update xorg-x11  tu l'as fait avant de démarrer X?

----------

## nanotux

Ah non, je vais essayer de suite !

----------

## nanotux

Malheuresement ça ne change rien j'ai toujours :

```

$ glxinfo | grep rendering

direct rendering: No

```

----------

## kwenspc

au fait as tu ces lignes dans ton xorg.conf 

```

load "drm"

load "glx"

load "dri"

Section "dri"

    Mode 0666

EndSection

```

?

----------

## nanotux

En fait dans mon fichier xorg.conf il me manquait  :Embarassed:  :

```

Section "dri" 

    Mode 0666 

EndSection 

```

Mais même en ajoutant ce que tu m'as dit je n'ai pas l'acceleration 3d  :Confused: 

----------

## kwenspc

peus tu donner le log de xorg : /var/log/Xorg.0.log

----------

## kwenspc

il semblerait qu'il y ait un bug avec xorg-x11 6.8.2 avec une ati rage128 --> https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=82039

j'ai trouvé l'info ici : https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-290892-highlight-ati+rage128.html

faits les manips décrites et si c'est à peu près les même résultats tu dois être victime de ce bug (tu utilises bien xorg-11 6.8.2 j'imagine?)

----------

## nanotux

By the Graal !  :Shocked: 

Effectivement j'ai bien la version 6.8.2-r1 de xorg, je vais m'empresser d'essayer les manips que tu m'as donnés.

Merci beaucoup, je vous dirais ce qu'il en est !  :Wink: 

----------

## kwenspc

te prend pas la tête : xorg-x11-6.8.2-r2 devrait fixer le problème   :Wink: 

'jai essayé un emerge sync mais a priori il n'ets pas encore dans portage...pourtant sur le lien du bug que j'ai gilé un mec dit que ça lui a reglé le problème..  :Confused:  je vois pas comment il aurait pu emerger la 6.8.2-r2 si elle n'est pas dans portage...à moins que mon mirroir rsync soit par à jour)

----------

## sireyessire

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> te prend pas la tête : xorg-x11-6.8.2-r2 devrait fixer le problème  
> 
> 'jai essayé un emerge sync mais a priori il n'ets pas encore dans portage...pourtant sur le lien du bug que j'ai gilé un mec dit que ça lui a reglé le problème..  je vois pas comment il aurait pu emerger la 6.8.2-r2 si elle n'est pas dans portage...à moins que mon mirroir rsync soit par à jour)

 

il est dans portage mais hard maské:

 *package.mask wrote:*   

> # Donnie Berkholz <spyderous@gentoo.org> 
> 
> # Testing, and still might be adding a bunch of stuff.
> 
> =x11-base/xorg-x11-6.8.2-r2

 

----------

## ImMorT4L

http://www.familiesteiner.de/linux/

http://sakeos.net/~jk/debian-Compaq-E500.html

http://sparky.rice.edu/~hartigan/laptop.html

Voilà un peu de quoi t'aider ou te mettre sur une piste  :Wink: 

----------

## nanotux

Je n'arrive pas à comprend ce qu'il faut que je fasse  :Confused: 

J'ai bien vu sur https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=82039 qu'il y avait un bug et un patch correctif, mais sur la page http://cvs.freedesktop.org/mesa/Mesa/src/mesa/drivers/dri/common/depthtmp.h?r1=1.4&r2=1.5 je ne vois pas ce que je dois faire.

Est ce que je dois modifier à la main le fichier : depthtmp.h en ajoutant les lignes surlignées ou est ce qu'il y a un fichier à telecharger qui s'execute et modifie de lui même ?

Merci d'avance parceque là je suis un peu perdu  :Wink: 

----------

## kwenspc

bah sinon tu as l'autre moyen plus simple : demasker xorg-x11-6.8.2-r2 qui est dans portage mais hard maské comme a dit sireyessire

le patch y est déjà appliquer

----------

## Ey

 *nanotux wrote:*   

> Je n'arrive pas à comprend ce qu'il faut que je fasse 
> 
> J'ai bien vu sur https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=82039 qu'il y avait un bug et un patch correctif, mais sur la page http://cvs.freedesktop.org/mesa/Mesa/src/mesa/drivers/dri/common/depthtmp.h?r1=1.4&r2=1.5 je ne vois pas ce que je dois faire.
> 
> Est ce que je dois modifier à la main le fichier : depthtmp.h en ajoutant les lignes surlignées ou est ce qu'il y a un fichier à telecharger qui s'execute et modifie de lui même ?
> ...

 

En cliquant sur "Generate output suitable for use with a patch program" tu obtiens en gros ça :

```
--- depthtmp.h   2004/09/28 06:44:46   1.4

+++ depthtmp.h   2004/10/08 22:21:09   1.5

@@ -64,6 +64,7 @@

    HW_WRITE_UNLOCK();

 }

 

+#if !HAVE_HW_DEPTH_SPANS

 static void TAG(WriteMonoDepthSpan)( GLcontext *ctx,

                                  GLuint n, GLint x, GLint y,

              const GLdepth depth,

@@ -99,6 +100,7 @@

       }

    HW_WRITE_UNLOCK();

 }

+#endif

 

 static void TAG(WriteDepthPixels)( GLcontext *ctx,

                GLuint n,

```

Tu enregistre le patch (fix.patch ou ce que tu veux)

tu vas ensuite dans le répertoire du fichier en question et tu fais un

```
patch -p0 < fix.patch
```

----------

## nanotux

Merci, c'est beaucoup plus clair pour moi maintenant !

Par contre ça va peut être semblé stupide mais je bloque pour savoir où executer le patch.  :Shocked: 

Je pensais au repertoire /Mesa/src'/mesa/drivers/dri/common/depthtmp.h mais je le trouve nul part. Je n'ai pas non plus de fichier depthtmp.h (en utilisant l'utilitaire de recherche sous gnome).

J'espère qu'il ne me manque pas un programme que je n'aurais pas installer ?  :Confused: 

----------

## Ey

 *nanotux wrote:*   

> Merci, c'est beaucoup plus clair pour moi maintenant !
> 
> Par contre ça va peut être semblé stupide mais je bloque pour savoir où executer le patch. 
> 
> Je pensais au repertoire /Mesa/src'/mesa/drivers/dri/common/depthtmp.h mais je le trouve nul part. Je n'ai pas non plus de fichier depthtmp.h (en utilisant l'utilitaire de recherche sous gnome).
> ...

 

C'est dans les sources de xorg en fait... donc faudrait faire ça soit en modifiant l'ebuild soit en installant xorg à la main. Le plus simple est de commencer par essayer d'installer xorg-6.8.2-r2 comme te l'a conseillé kwenspc (parce que ça t'évite ce travail fastidieu) et puis si tu as un problème avec cette version on commencera à essayer de faire un ebuild avec le patch.

----------

## nanotux

D'accord merci je comprend mieux maintenant.  :Very Happy: 

C'est vrai que je me sent pas trop d'installer xorg à la main, je vais faire comme m'a conseillé kwenspc, installer xorg-x11-6.8.2-r2.

Je vous tiens au courrant  :Wink: 

----------

## nanotux

Hop je renviens avec mon problème de direct rendering !  :Very Happy: 

J'ai (enfin) installé la dernière version d'xorg : 

```

nanotux ~ # emerge --search xorg

Searching...

[ Results for search key : xorg ]

[ Applications found : 1 ]

*  x11-base/xorg-x11

      Latest version available: 6.8.2-r2

      Latest version installed: 6.8.2-r2

      Size of downloaded files: 45,118 kB

      Homepage:    http://xorg.freedesktop.org/

      Description: An X11 implementation maintained by the X.Org Foundation

      License:     Adobe-X CID DEC DEC-2 IBM-X NVIDIA-X NetBSD SGI UCB-LBL XC-2 bigelow-holmes-urw-gmbh-luxi christopher-g-demetriou national-semiconductor nokia tektronix the-open-group todd-c-miller x-truetype xfree86-1.0 MIT SGI-B BSD || ( FTL GPL-2 )

```

Par contre je n'ai toujours pas direct rendering :

```

nanotux ~ # glxinfo | grep rendering

direct rendering: No

```

Je précise que je n'ai rien fait d'autre que d'emerger la dernière version d'xorg, est ce qu'il y aurait qqch de plus à faire par hazard ?

Merci d'avance !  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Ey

 *nanotux wrote:*   

> Je précise que je n'ai rien fait d'autre que d'emerger la dernière version d'xorg, est ce qu'il y aurait qqch de plus à faire par hazard ?
> 
> Merci d'avance ! 

 

T'as quelquechose dans le log ?

----------

## kwenspc

oui donnes tes logs et auss i: refait un opengl-update xorg-x11 avant de démarrer X

----------

## nanotux

Je viens de faire un opengl-update xorg-x11 mais ça ne change rien.

Par contre .. ergh je ne sais pas comment faire pour vous montrez mes logs ...  :Confused: 

----------

## kwenspc

more /var/log/Xorg.0.log et tu edites le truc ici c'est tout simple   :Wink: 

----------

## nanotux

Super merci !  :Wink: 

Alors voilà ce que j'ai, désolé c'est très très long :

```

X Window System Version 6.8.2

Release Date: 9 February 2005

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 6.8.2

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.11-gentoo-r3 i686 [ELF]

Current Operating System: Linux nanotux 2.6.11-gentoo-r3 #8 SMP Wed May 18 14:15:51 CEST 2005 i686

Build Date: 21 May 2005

        Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.X.Org

        to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

        (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Sat May 21 14:16:37 2005

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "X.org Configured"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"

(**) |   |-->Device "Card0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard0"

(**) Option "XkbLayout" "fr"

(**) XKB: layout: "fr"

(==) Keyboard: CustomKeycode disabled

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/CID/" does not exist.

        Entry deleted from font path.

(**) FontPath set to "/usr/share/fonts/misc/,/usr/share/fonts/TTF/,/usr/share/fonts/Type1/,/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/,/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

(**) RgbPath set to "/usr/lib/X11/rgb"

(**) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/modules"

(WW) Open APM failed (/dev/apm_bios) (No such file or directory)

(II) Module ABI versions:

        X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.2

        X.Org Video Driver: 0.7

        X.Org XInput driver : 0.4

        X.Org Server Extension : 0.2

        X.Org Font Renderer : 0.4

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "bitmap"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a

(II) Module bitmap: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

        ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Bitmap

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libpcidata.a

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

Using vt 7

(--) using VT number 7

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 8086,7190 card 0e11,b110 rev 03 class 06,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:01:0: chip 8086,7191 card 0000,0000 rev 03 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:04:0: chip 104c,ac1c card 4400,0000 rev 01 class 06,07,00 hdr 82

(II) PCI: 00:04:1: chip 104c,ac1c card 4c00,0000 rev 01 class 06,07,00 hdr 82

(II) PCI: 00:07:0: chip 8086,7110 card 0000,0000 rev 02 class 06,80,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:07:1: chip 8086,7111 card 0000,0000 rev 01 class 01,01,80 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:07:2: chip 8086,7112 card 0000,0000 rev 01 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:07:3: chip 8086,7113 card 0000,0000 rev 03 class 06,80,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:08:0: chip 125d,1978 card 0e11,b112 rev 10 class 04,01,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:09:0: chip 8086,1229 card 8086,2204 rev 09 class 02,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:09:1: chip 11c1,0445 card 8086,2204 rev 00 class 07,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 01:00:0: chip 1002,4c4d card 0e11,b160 rev 64 class 03,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 02:00:0: chip 1260,3890 card 17cf,0014 rev 01 class 02,80,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:0:0), (0,0,6), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 1: bridge is at (0:1:0), (0,1,1), BCTRL: 0x008c (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 1 I/O range:

        [0] -1  0       0x00002000 - 0x000020ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [1] -1  0       0x00002400 - 0x000024ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0x00002800 - 0x000028ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x00002c00 - 0x00002cff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Bus 1 non-prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0x40000000 - 0x410fffff (0x1100000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-CardBus bridge:

(II) Bus 2: bridge is at (0:4:0), (0,2,5), BCTRL: 0x0500 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 2 I/O range:

        [0] -1  0       0x00004400 - 0x000044ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [1] -1  0       0x00004800 - 0x000048ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Bus 2 non-prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0x0c400000 - 0x0c7fffff (0x400000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 2 prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0x0c000000 - 0x0c3fffff (0x400000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-CardBus bridge:

(II) Bus 6: bridge is at (0:4:1), (0,6,9), BCTRL: 0x05c0 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 6 I/O range:

        [0] -1  0       0x00004c00 - 0x00004cff (0x100) IX[B]

        [1] -1  0       0x00005400 - 0x000054ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Bus 6 non-prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0x0cc00000 - 0x0cffffff (0x400000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 6 prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0x0c800000 - 0x0cbfffff (0x400000) MX[B]

(--) PCI:*(1:0:0) ATI Technologies Inc Rage Mobility P/M AGP 2x rev 100, Mem @ 0x40000000/24, 0x41000000/12, I/O @ 0x2000/8

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

        [1] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

        [0] -1  0       0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

        [1] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [2] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) PCI Memory resource overlap reduced 0x50000000 from 0x53ffffff to 0x4fffffff

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

        [0] -1  0       0x0c400000 - 0x0c401fff (0x2000) MX[B]

        [1] -1  0       0x41300000 - 0x41300fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0x41200000 - 0x4121ffff (0x20000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x41280000 - 0x41280fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0x50000000 - 0x4fffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

        [5] -1  0       0x41000000 - 0x41000fff (0x1000) MX[B](B)

        [6] -1  0       0x40000000 - 0x40ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

        [7] -1  0       0x00003430 - 0x00003437 (0x8) IX[B]

        [8] -1  0       0x00003440 - 0x0000347f (0x40) IX[B]

        [9] -1  0       0x00003000 - 0x000030ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [10] -1 0       0x00003400 - 0x0000341f (0x20) IX[B]

        [11] -1 0       0x00003420 - 0x0000342f (0x10) IX[B]

        [12] -1 0       0x00002000 - 0x000020ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

        [0] -1  0       0x0c400000 - 0x0c401fff (0x2000) MX[B]

        [1] -1  0       0x41300000 - 0x41300fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0x41200000 - 0x4121ffff (0x20000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x41280000 - 0x41280fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0x50000000 - 0x4fffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

        [5] -1  0       0x41000000 - 0x41000fff (0x1000) MX[B](B)

        [6] -1  0       0x40000000 - 0x40ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

        [7] -1  0       0x00003430 - 0x00003437 (0x8) IX[B]

        [8] -1  0       0x00003440 - 0x0000347f (0x40) IX[B]

        [9] -1  0       0x00003000 - 0x000030ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [10] -1 0       0x00003400 - 0x0000341f (0x20) IX[B]

        [11] -1 0       0x00003420 - 0x0000342f (0x10) IX[B]

        [12] -1 0       0x00002000 - 0x000020ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

        [0] -1  0       0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

        [1] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x0c3fffff (0xc300000) MX[B]E(B)

        [2] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) All system resource ranges:

        [0] -1  0       0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

        [1] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x0c3fffff (0xc300000) MX[B]E(B)

        [2] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0x0c400000 - 0x0c401fff (0x2000) MX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0x41300000 - 0x41300fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [7] -1  0       0x41200000 - 0x4121ffff (0x20000) MX[B]

        [8] -1  0       0x41280000 - 0x41280fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [9] -1  0       0x50000000 - 0x4fffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

        [10] -1 0       0x41000000 - 0x41000fff (0x1000) MX[B](B)

        [11] -1 0       0x40000000 - 0x40ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

        [12] -1 0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [13] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [14] -1 0       0x00003430 - 0x00003437 (0x8) IX[B]

        [15] -1 0       0x00003440 - 0x0000347f (0x40) IX[B]

        [16] -1 0       0x00003000 - 0x000030ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [17] -1 0       0x00003400 - 0x0000341f (0x20) IX[B]

        [18] -1 0       0x00003420 - 0x0000342f (0x10) IX[B]

        [19] -1 0       0x00002000 - 0x000020ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libextmod.a

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org Server Extension

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libdri.a

(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "drm"

(II) LoadModule: "drm"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/linux/libdrm.a

(II) Module drm: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libdbe.a

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org Server Extension

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "record"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/librecord.a

(II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.13.0

        Module class: X.Org Server Extension

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension RECORD

(II) LoadModule: "xtrap"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libxtrap.a

(II) Module xtrap: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org Server Extension

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension DEC-XTRAP

(II) LoadModule: "drm"

(II) Reloading /usr/lib/modules/linux/libdrm.a

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libglx.a

(II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "GLcore"

(II) LoadModule: "GLcore"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libGLcore.a

(II) Module GLcore: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "type1"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/fonts/libtype1.a

(II) Module type1: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.2

        Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

        ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Type1

(II) Loading font CID

(II) LoadModule: "freetype"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/fonts/libfreetype.so

(II) Module freetype: vendor="X.Org Foundation & the After X-TT Project"

        compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 2.1.0

        Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

        ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font FreeType

(II) LoadModule: "ati"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/drivers/ati_drv.o

(II) Module ati: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 6.5.6

        Module class: X.Org Video Driver

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/input/mouse_drv.o

(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

        ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.4

(II) LoadModule: "keyboard"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/input/keyboard_drv.o

(II) Module keyboard: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

        ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.4

(II) ATI: ATI driver (version 6.5.6) for chipsets: ati, ativga

(II) R128: Driver for ATI Rage 128 chipsets:

        ATI Rage 128 Mobility M3 LE (PCI), ATI Rage 128 Mobility M3 LF (AGP),

        ATI Rage 128 Mobility M4 MF (AGP), ATI Rage 128 Mobility M4 ML (AGP),

        ATI Rage 128 Pro GL PA (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro GL PB (PCI/AGP),

        ATI Rage 128 Pro GL PC (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro GL PD (PCI),

        ATI Rage 128 Pro GL PE (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro GL PF (AGP),

        ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PG (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PH (PCI/AGP),

        ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PI (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PJ (PCI/AGP),

        ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PK (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PL (PCI/AGP),

        ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PM (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PN (PCI/AGP),

        ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PO (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PP (PCI),

        ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PQ (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PR (PCI),

        ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PS (AGP?), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PT (AGP?),

        ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PU (AGP?), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PV (AGP?),

        ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PW (AGP?), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PX (AGP?),

        ATI Rage 128 GL RE (PCI), ATI Rage 128 GL RF (AGP),

        ATI Rage 128 RG (AGP), ATI Rage 128 VR RK (PCI),

        ATI Rage 128 VR RL (AGP), ATI Rage 128 4X SE (AGP?),

        ATI Rage 128 4X SF (AGP?), ATI Rage 128 4X SG (AGP?),

        ATI Rage 128 4X SH (AGP?), ATI Rage 128 4X SK (AGP?),

        ATI Rage 128 4X SL (AGP?), ATI Rage 128 4X SM (AGP),

        ATI Rage 128 4X SN (AGP?), ATI Rage 128 Pro ULTRA TF (AGP),

        ATI Rage 128 Pro ULTRA TL (AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro ULTRA TR (AGP),

        ATI Rage 128 Pro ULTRA TS (AGP?), ATI Rage 128 Pro ULTRA TT (AGP?),

        ATI Rage 128 Pro ULTRA TU (AGP?)

(II) RADEON: Driver for ATI Radeon chipsets: ATI Radeon QD (AGP),

        ATI Radeon QE (AGP), ATI Radeon QF (AGP), ATI Radeon QG (AGP),

        ATI Radeon VE/7000 QY (AGP/PCI), ATI Radeon VE/7000 QZ (AGP/PCI),

        ATI Radeon Mobility M7 LW (AGP),

        ATI Mobility FireGL 7800 M7 LX (AGP),

        ATI Radeon Mobility M6 LY (AGP), ATI Radeon Mobility M6 LZ (AGP),

        ATI Radeon IGP320 (A3) 4136, ATI Radeon IGP320M (U1) 4336,

        ATI Radeon IGP330/340/350 (A4) 4137,

        ATI Radeon IGP330M/340M/350M (U2) 4337,

        ATI Radeon 7000 IGP (A4+) 4237, ATI Radeon Mobility 7000 IGP 4437,

        ATI FireGL 8700/8800 QH (AGP), ATI Radeon 8500 QL (AGP),

        ATI Radeon 9100 QM (AGP), ATI Radeon 8500 AIW BB (AGP),

        ATI Radeon 8500 AIW BC (AGP), ATI Radeon 7500 QW (AGP/PCI),

        ATI Radeon 7500 QX (AGP/PCI), ATI Radeon 9000/PRO If (AGP/PCI),

        ATI Radeon 9000 Ig (AGP/PCI), ATI FireGL Mobility 9000 (M9) Ld (AGP),

        ATI Radeon Mobility 9000 (M9) Lf (AGP),

        ATI Radeon Mobility 9000 (M9) Lg (AGP),

        ATI Radeon 9100 IGP (A5) 5834,

        ATI Radeon Mobility 9100 IGP (U3) 5835, ATI Radeon 9100 PRO IGP 7834,

        ATI Radeon Mobility 9200 IGP 7835, ATI Radeon 9200PRO 5960 (AGP),

        ATI Radeon 9200 5961 (AGP), ATI Radeon 9200 5962 (AGP),

        ATI Radeon 9200SE 5964 (AGP),

        ATI Radeon Mobility 9200 (M9+) 5C61 (AGP),

        ATI Radeon Mobility 9200 (M9+) 5C63 (AGP), ATI Radeon 9500 AD (AGP),

        ATI Radeon 9500 AE (AGP), ATI Radeon 9600TX AF (AGP),

        ATI FireGL Z1 AG (AGP), ATI Radeon 9700 Pro ND (AGP),

        ATI Radeon 9700/9500Pro NE (AGP), ATI Radeon 9700 NF (AGP),

        ATI FireGL X1 NG (AGP), ATI Radeon 9600 AP (AGP),

        ATI Radeon 9600SE AQ (AGP), ATI Radeon 9600XT AR (AGP),

        ATI Radeon 9600 AS (AGP), ATI FireGL T2 AT (AGP),

        ATI FireGL RV360 AV (AGP),

        ATI Radeon Mobility 9600/9700 (M10/M11) NP (AGP),

        ATI Radeon Mobility 9600 (M10) NQ (AGP),

        ATI Radeon Mobility 9600 (M11) NR (AGP),

        ATI Radeon Mobility 9600 (M10) NS (AGP),

        ATI FireGL Mobility T2 (M10) NT (AGP),

        ATI FireGL Mobility T2e (M11) NV (AGP), ATI Radeon 9800SE AH (AGP),

        ATI Radeon 9800 AI (AGP), ATI Radeon 9800 AJ (AGP),

        ATI FireGL X2 AK (AGP), ATI Radeon 9800PRO NH (AGP),

        ATI Radeon 9800 NI (AGP), ATI FireGL X2 NK (AGP),

        ATI Radeon 9800XT NJ (AGP), ATI Radeon X600 (RV380) 3E50 (PCIE),

        ATI FireGL V3200 (RV380) 3E54 (PCIE),

        ATI Radeon Mobility X600 (M24) 3150 (PCIE),

        ATI FireGL M24 GL 3154 (PCIE), ATI Radeon X300 (RV370) 5B60 (PCIE),

        ATI Radeon X600 (RV370) 5B62 (PCIE),

        ATI FireGL V3100 (RV370) 5B64 (PCIE),

        ATI FireGL D1100 (RV370) 5B65 (PCIE),

        ATI Radeon Mobility M300 (M22) 5460 (PCIE),

        ATI FireGL M22 GL 5464 (PCIE), ATI Radeon X800 (R420) JH (AGP),

        ATI Radeon X800PRO (R420) JI (AGP),

        ATI Radeon X800SE (R420) JJ (AGP), ATI Radeon X800 (R420) JK (AGP),

        ATI Radeon X800 (R420) JL (AGP), ATI FireGL X3 (R420) JM (AGP),

        ATI Radeon Mobility 9800 (M18) JN (AGP),

        ATI Radeon X800XT (R420) JP (AGP), ATI Radeon X800 (R423) UH (PCIE),

        ATI Radeon X800PRO (R423) UI (PCIE),

        ATI Radeon X800LE (R423) UJ (PCIE),

        ATI Radeon X800SE (R423) UK (PCIE),

        ATI FireGL V7200 (R423) UQ (PCIE), ATI FireGL V5100 (R423) UR (PCIE),

        ATI FireGL V7100 (R423) UT (PCIE),

        ATI Radeon X800XT (R423) 5D57 (PCIE)

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01:00:0

(II) ATI:  Candidate "Device" section "Card0".

(II) ATI:  Shared PCI/AGP Mach64 in slot 1:0:0 detected.

(II) ATI:  Shared PCI/AGP Mach64 in slot 1:0:0 assigned to active "Device" section "Card0".

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

        [0] -1  0       0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

        [1] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x0c3fffff (0xc300000) MX[B]E(B)

        [2] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0x0c400000 - 0x0c401fff (0x2000) MX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0x41300000 - 0x41300fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [7] -1  0       0x41200000 - 0x4121ffff (0x20000) MX[B]

        [8] -1  0       0x41280000 - 0x41280fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [9] -1  0       0x50000000 - 0x4fffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

        [10] -1 0       0x41000000 - 0x41000fff (0x1000) MX[B](B)

        [11] -1 0       0x40000000 - 0x40ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

        [12] -1 0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [13] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [14] -1 0       0x00003430 - 0x00003437 (0x8) IX[B]

        [15] -1 0       0x00003440 - 0x0000347f (0x40) IX[B]

        [16] -1 0       0x00003000 - 0x000030ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [17] -1 0       0x00003400 - 0x0000341f (0x20) IX[B]

        [18] -1 0       0x00003420 - 0x0000342f (0x10) IX[B]

        [19] -1 0       0x00002000 - 0x000020ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) Loading sub module "atimisc"

(II) LoadModule: "atimisc"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/drivers/atimisc_drv.o

(II) Module atimisc: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 6.5.6

        Module class: X.Org Video Driver

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) resource ranges after probing:

        [0] -1  0       0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

        [1] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x0c3fffff (0xc300000) MX[B]E(B)

        [2] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0x0c400000 - 0x0c401fff (0x2000) MX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0x41300000 - 0x41300fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [7] -1  0       0x41200000 - 0x4121ffff (0x20000) MX[B]

        [8] -1  0       0x41280000 - 0x41280fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [9] -1  0       0x50000000 - 0x4fffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

        [10] -1 0       0x41000000 - 0x41000fff (0x1000) MX[B](B)

        [11] -1 0       0x40000000 - 0x40ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

        [12] 0  0       0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

        [13] 0  0       0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

        [14] 0  0       0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

        [15] -1 0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [16] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [17] -1 0       0x00003430 - 0x00003437 (0x8) IX[B]

        [18] -1 0       0x00003440 - 0x0000347f (0x40) IX[B]

        [19] -1 0       0x00003000 - 0x000030ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [20] -1 0       0x00003400 - 0x0000341f (0x20) IX[B]

        [21] -1 0       0x00003420 - 0x0000342f (0x10) IX[B]

        [22] -1 0       0x00002000 - 0x000020ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

        [23] 0  0       0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

        [24] 0  0       0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(==) ATI(0): Chipset:  "ati".

(**) ATI(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(II) Loading sub module "int10"

(II) LoadModule: "int10"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/linux/libint10.a

(II) Module int10: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) ATI(0): Primary V_BIOS segment is: 0xc000

(II) Loading sub module "ddc"

(II) LoadModule: "ddc"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libddc.a

(II) Module ddc: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) Loading sub module "vbe"

(II) LoadModule: "vbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libvbe.a

(II) Module vbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.1.0

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) ATI(0): VESA BIOS detected

(II) ATI(0): VESA VBE Version 2.0

(II) ATI(0): VESA VBE Total Mem: 8128 kB

(II) ATI(0): VESA VBE OEM: ATI MACH64

(II) ATI(0): VESA VBE OEM Software Rev: 1.0

(II) ATI(0): VESA VBE OEM Vendor: ATI Technologies Inc.

(II) ATI(0): VESA VBE OEM Product: MACH64RM

(II) ATI(0): VESA VBE OEM Product Rev: 01.00

(II) ATI(0): VESA VBE DDC supported

(II) ATI(0): VESA VBE DDC Level none

(II) ATI(0): VESA VBE DDC transfer in appr. 2 sec.

(II) ATI(0): VESA VBE DDC read failed

(II) ATI(0): BIOS Data:  BIOSSize=0x10000, ROMTable=0x010E.

(II) ATI(0): BIOS Data:  ClockTable=0x0A8C, FrequencyTable=0x0A66.

(II) ATI(0): BIOS Data:  LCDTable=0x0180, LCDPanelInfo=0xEA56.

(II) ATI(0): BIOS Data:  VideoTable=0x0000, HardwareTable=0x015E.

(II) ATI(0): BIOS Data:  I2CType=0x0F, Tuner=0x00, Decoder=0x00, Audio=0x0F.

(--) ATI(0): ATI 3D Rage Mobility graphics controller detected.

(--) ATI(0): Chip type 4C4D "LM", version 4, foundry TSMC, class 0, revision 0x01.

(--) ATI(0): AGP bus interface detected;  block I/O base is 0x2000.

(--) ATI(0): ATI Mach64 adapter detected.

(!!) ATI(0): For information on using the multimedia capabilities

        of this adapter, please see http://gatos.sf.net.

(--) ATI(0): Internal RAMDAC (subtype 1) detected.

(==) ATI(0): RGB weight 888

(==) ATI(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(==) ATI(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(II) ATI(0): Using Mach64 accelerator CRTC.

(--) ATI(0): 1024x768 panel (ID 14) detected.

(--) ATI(0): Panel model Toshiba LTM13C420.

(--) ATI(0): Panel clock is 65.146 MHz.

(II) ATI(0): Using digital flat panel interface.

(II) ATI(0): Storing hardware cursor image at 0x407FFC00.

(II) ATI(0): Using 8 MB linear aperture at 0x40000000.

(!!) ATI(0): Virtual resolutions will be limited to 8191 kB

 due to linear aperture size and/or placement of hardware cursor image area.

(II) ATI(0): Using Block 0 MMIO aperture at 0x41000400.

(II) ATI(0): Using Block 1 MMIO aperture at 0x41000000.

(==) ATI(0): Write-combining range (0x40000000,0x800000)

(II) ATI(0): MMIO write caching enabled.

(--) ATI(0): 8192 kB of SDRAM (1:1) detected (using 8191 kB).

(WW) ATI(0): Cannot shadow an accelerated frame buffer.

(II) ATI(0): Engine XCLK 124.453 MHz;  Refresh rate code 12.

(--) ATI(0): Internal programmable clock generator detected.

(--) ATI(0): Reference clock 29.500 MHz.

(II) ATI(0): Maximum clock: 230.00 MHz

(II) ATI(0): Not using default mode "1152x864" (exceeds panel dimensions)

(II) ATI(0): Not using default mode "576x432" (exceeds panel dimensions)

(II) ATI(0): Not using default mode "1280x960" (exceeds panel dimensions)

(II) ATI(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (exceeds panel dimensions)

(II) ATI(0): Not using default mode "1280x960" (exceeds panel dimensions)

(II) ATI(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (exceeds panel dimensions)

(II) ATI(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (exceeds panel dimensions)

(II) ATI(0): Not using default mode "640x512" (exceeds panel dimensions)

(II) ATI(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (exceeds panel dimensions)

(II) ATI(0): Not using default mode "640x512" (exceeds panel dimensions)

(II) ATI(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (exceeds panel dimensions)

(II) ATI(0): Not using default mode "640x512" (exceeds panel dimensions)

(II) ATI(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (exceeds panel dimensions)

(II) ATI(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (exceeds panel dimensions)

(II) ATI(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (exceeds panel dimensions)

(II) ATI(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (exceeds panel dimensions)

(II) ATI(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (exceeds panel dimensions)

(II) ATI(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (exceeds panel dimensions)

(II) ATI(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (exceeds panel dimensions)

(II) ATI(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (exceeds panel dimensions)

(II) ATI(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (exceeds panel dimensions)

(II) ATI(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (exceeds panel dimensions)

(II) ATI(0): Not using default mode "1792x1344" (insufficient memory for mode)

(II) ATI(0): Not using default mode "896x672" (exceeds panel dimensions)

(II) ATI(0): Not using default mode "1792x1344" (insufficient memory for mode)

(II) ATI(0): Not using default mode "896x672" (exceeds panel dimensions)

(II) ATI(0): Not using default mode "1856x1392" (insufficient memory for mode)

(II) ATI(0): Not using default mode "928x696" (exceeds panel dimensions)

(II) ATI(0): Not using default mode "1856x1392" (insufficient memory for mode)

(II) ATI(0): Not using default mode "928x696" (exceeds panel dimensions)

(II) ATI(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (insufficient memory for mode)

(II) ATI(0): Not using default mode "960x720" (exceeds panel dimensions)

(II) ATI(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (insufficient memory for mode)

(II) ATI(0): Not using default mode "960x720" (exceeds panel dimensions)

(II) ATI(0): Not using default mode "1152x768" (exceeds panel dimensions)

(II) ATI(0): Not using default mode "1400x1050" (exceeds panel dimensions)

(II) ATI(0): Not using default mode "700x525" (exceeds panel dimensions)

(II) ATI(0): Not using default mode "1400x1050" (exceeds panel dimensions)

(II) ATI(0): Not using default mode "700x525" (exceeds panel dimensions)

(II) ATI(0): Not using default mode "1600x1024" (exceeds panel dimensions)

(II) ATI(0): Not using default mode "800x512" (exceeds panel dimensions)

(II) ATI(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (insufficient memory for mode)

(II) ATI(0): Not using default mode "960x720" (exceeds panel dimensions)

(II) ATI(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (insufficient memory for mode)

(II) ATI(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (exceeds panel dimensions)

(II) ATI(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (insufficient memory for mode)

(II) ATI(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (exceeds panel dimensions)

(II) ATI(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (insufficient memory for mode)

(II) ATI(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (exceeds panel dimensions)

(--) ATI(0): Virtual size is 1024x768 (pitch 1024)

(**) ATI(0): *Default mode "1024x768": 94.5 MHz, 68.7 kHz, 85.0 Hz

(II) ATI(0): Modeline "1024x768"   94.50  1024 1072 1168 1376  768 769 772 808 +hsync +vsync

(**) ATI(0):  Default mode "1024x768": 78.8 MHz, 60.1 kHz, 75.1 Hz

(II) ATI(0): Modeline "1024x768"   78.80  1024 1040 1136 1312  768 769 772 800 +hsync +vsync

(**) ATI(0):  Default mode "1024x768": 75.0 MHz, 56.5 kHz, 70.1 Hz

(II) ATI(0): Modeline "1024x768"   75.00  1024 1048 1184 1328  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync

(**) ATI(0):  Default mode "1024x768": 65.0 MHz, 48.4 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) ATI(0): Modeline "1024x768"   65.00  1024 1048 1184 1344  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync

(**) ATI(0):  Default mode "1024x768": 44.9 MHz, 35.5 kHz, 87.1 Hz (I)

(II) ATI(0): Modeline "1024x768"   44.90  1024 1032 1208 1264  768 768 776 817 interlace +hsync +vsync

(**) ATI(0):  Built-in mode "Native panel mode": 65.1 MHz, 62.6 kHz, 81.4 Hz

(II) ATI(0): Modeline "Native panel mode"   65.15  1024 1024 1032 1040  768 768 769 770

(**) ATI(0):  Default mode "832x624": 57.3 MHz, 49.7 kHz, 74.6 Hz

(II) ATI(0): Modeline "832x624"   57.28  832 864 928 1152  624 625 628 667 -hsync -vsync

(**) ATI(0):  Default mode "800x600": 56.3 MHz, 53.7 kHz, 85.1 Hz

(II) ATI(0): Modeline "800x600"   56.30  800 832 896 1048  600 601 604 631 +hsync +vsync

(**) ATI(0):  Default mode "800x600": 49.5 MHz, 46.9 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(II) ATI(0): Modeline "800x600"   49.50  800 816 896 1056  600 601 604 625 +hsync +vsync

(**) ATI(0):  Default mode "800x600": 50.0 MHz, 48.1 kHz, 72.2 Hz

(II) ATI(0): Modeline "800x600"   50.00  800 856 976 1040  600 637 643 666 +hsync +vsync

(**) ATI(0):  Default mode "800x600": 40.0 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 60.3 Hz

(II) ATI(0): Modeline "800x600"   40.00  800 840 968 1056  600 601 605 628 +hsync +vsync

(**) ATI(0):  Default mode "800x600": 36.0 MHz, 35.2 kHz, 56.2 Hz

(II) ATI(0): Modeline "800x600"   36.00  800 824 896 1024  600 601 603 625 +hsync +vsync

(**) ATI(0):  Default mode "640x480": 36.0 MHz, 43.3 kHz, 85.0 Hz

(II) ATI(0): Modeline "640x480"   36.00  640 696 752 832  480 481 484 509 -hsync -vsync

(**) ATI(0):  Default mode "640x480": 31.5 MHz, 37.5 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(II) ATI(0): Modeline "640x480"   31.50  640 656 720 840  480 481 484 500 -hsync -vsync

(**) ATI(0):  Default mode "640x480": 31.5 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 72.8 Hz

(II) ATI(0): Modeline "640x480"   31.50  640 664 704 832  480 489 491 520 -hsync -vsync

(**) ATI(0):  Default mode "640x480": 25.2 MHz, 31.5 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) ATI(0): Modeline "640x480"   25.20  640 656 752 800  480 490 492 525 -hsync -vsync

(**) ATI(0):  Default mode "720x400": 35.5 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 85.0 Hz

(II) ATI(0): Modeline "720x400"   35.50  720 756 828 936  400 401 404 446 -hsync +vsync

(**) ATI(0):  Default mode "640x400": 31.5 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 85.1 Hz

(II) ATI(0): Modeline "640x400"   31.50  640 672 736 832  400 401 404 445 -hsync +vsync

(**) ATI(0):  Default mode "640x350": 31.5 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 85.1 Hz

(II) ATI(0): Modeline "640x350"   31.50  640 672 736 832  350 382 385 445 +hsync -vsync

(**) ATI(0):  Default mode "576x384": 32.5 MHz, 44.2 kHz, 54.8 Hz (D)

(II) ATI(0): Modeline "576x384"   32.50  576 589 657 736  384 385 388 403 doublescan +hsync +vsync

(**) ATI(0):  Default mode "512x384": 47.2 MHz, 68.7 kHz, 85.0 Hz (D)

(II) ATI(0): Modeline "512x384"   47.25  512 536 584 688  384 384 386 404 doublescan +hsync +vsync

(**) ATI(0):  Default mode "512x384": 39.4 MHz, 60.1 kHz, 75.1 Hz (D)

(II) ATI(0): Modeline "512x384"   39.40  512 520 568 656  384 384 386 400 doublescan +hsync +vsync

(**) ATI(0):  Default mode "512x384": 37.5 MHz, 56.5 kHz, 70.1 Hz (D)

(II) ATI(0): Modeline "512x384"   37.50  512 524 592 664  384 385 388 403 doublescan -hsync -vsync

(**) ATI(0):  Default mode "512x384": 32.5 MHz, 48.4 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(II) ATI(0): Modeline "512x384"   32.50  512 524 592 672  384 385 388 403 doublescan -hsync -vsync

(**) ATI(0):  Default mode "512x384": 22.4 MHz, 35.5 kHz, 87.1 Hz (D)

(II) ATI(0): Modeline "512x384"   22.45  512 516 604 632  384 384 388 409 interlace doublescan +hsync +vsync

(**) ATI(0):  Default mode "416x312": 28.6 MHz, 49.7 kHz, 74.7 Hz (D)

(II) ATI(0): Modeline "416x312"   28.64  416 432 464 576  312 312 314 333 doublescan -hsync -vsync

(**) ATI(0):  Default mode "400x300": 28.1 MHz, 53.7 kHz, 85.3 Hz (D)

(II) ATI(0): Modeline "400x300"   28.15  400 416 448 524  300 300 302 315 doublescan +hsync +vsync

(**) ATI(0):  Default mode "400x300": 24.8 MHz, 46.9 kHz, 75.1 Hz (D)

(II) ATI(0): Modeline "400x300"   24.75  400 408 448 528  300 300 302 312 doublescan +hsync +vsync

(**) ATI(0):  Default mode "400x300": 25.0 MHz, 48.1 kHz, 72.2 Hz (D)

(II) ATI(0): Modeline "400x300"   25.00  400 428 488 520  300 318 321 333 doublescan +hsync +vsync

(**) ATI(0):  Default mode "400x300": 20.0 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 60.3 Hz (D)

(II) ATI(0): Modeline "400x300"   20.00  400 420 484 528  300 300 302 314 doublescan +hsync +vsync

(**) ATI(0):  Default mode "400x300": 18.0 MHz, 35.2 kHz, 56.3 Hz (D)

(II) ATI(0): Modeline "400x300"   18.00  400 412 448 512  300 300 301 312 doublescan +hsync +vsync

(**) ATI(0):  Default mode "320x240": 18.0 MHz, 43.3 kHz, 85.2 Hz (D)

(II) ATI(0): Modeline "320x240"   18.00  320 348 376 416  240 240 242 254 doublescan -hsync -vsync

(**) ATI(0):  Default mode "320x240": 15.8 MHz, 37.5 kHz, 75.0 Hz (D)

(II) ATI(0): Modeline "320x240"   15.75  320 328 360 420  240 240 242 250 doublescan -hsync -vsync

(**) ATI(0):  Default mode "320x240": 15.8 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 72.8 Hz (D)

(II) ATI(0): Modeline "320x240"   15.75  320 332 352 416  240 244 245 260 doublescan -hsync -vsync

(**) ATI(0):  Default mode "320x240": 12.6 MHz, 31.5 kHz, 60.1 Hz (D)

(II) ATI(0): Modeline "320x240"   12.60  320 328 376 400  240 245 246 262 doublescan -hsync -vsync

(**) ATI(0):  Default mode "360x200": 17.8 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 85.0 Hz (D)

(II) ATI(0): Modeline "360x200"   17.75  360 378 414 468  200 200 202 223 doublescan -hsync +vsync

(**) ATI(0):  Default mode "320x200": 15.8 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 85.3 Hz (D)

(II) ATI(0): Modeline "320x200"   15.75  320 336 368 416  200 200 202 222 doublescan -hsync +vsync

(**) ATI(0):  Default mode "320x175": 15.8 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 85.3 Hz (D)

(II) ATI(0): Modeline "320x175"   15.75  320 336 368 416  175 191 192 222 doublescan +hsync -vsync

(==) ATI(0): DPI set to (75, 75)

(II) Loading sub module "xaa"

(II) LoadModule: "xaa"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libxaa.a

(II) Module xaa: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.2.0

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libramdac.a

(II) Module ramdac: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 0.1.0

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libfb.a

(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "i2c"

(II) LoadModule: "i2c"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libi2c.a

(II) Module i2c: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.2.0

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(WW) ATI(0): I2C bus Mach64 initialisation failure.

(II) ATI(0): I2C bus "Mach64" removed.

(--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

(II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.

(II) resource ranges after preInit:

        [0] 0   0       0x41000000 - 0x41000fff (0x1000) MS[B]

        [1] 0   0       0x40000000 - 0x40ffffff (0x1000000) MS[B]

        [2] -1  0       0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

        [3] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x0c3fffff (0xc300000) MX[B]E(B)

        [4] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [7] -1  0       0x0c400000 - 0x0c401fff (0x2000) MX[B]

        [8] -1  0       0x41300000 - 0x41300fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [9] -1  0       0x41200000 - 0x4121ffff (0x20000) MX[B]

        [10] -1 0       0x41280000 - 0x41280fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [11] -1 0       0x50000000 - 0x4fffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

        [12] -1 0       0x41000000 - 0x41000fff (0x1000) MX[B](B)

        [13] -1 0       0x40000000 - 0x40ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

        [14] 0  0       0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B](OprU)

        [15] 0  0       0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B](OprU)

        [16] 0  0       0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B](OprU)

        [17] 0  0       0x00002000 - 0x000020ff (0x100) IS[B]

        [18] -1 0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [19] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [20] -1 0       0x00003430 - 0x00003437 (0x8) IX[B]

        [21] -1 0       0x00003440 - 0x0000347f (0x40) IX[B]

        [22] -1 0       0x00003000 - 0x000030ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [23] -1 0       0x00003400 - 0x0000341f (0x20) IX[B]

        [24] -1 0       0x00003420 - 0x0000342f (0x10) IX[B]

        [25] -1 0       0x00002000 - 0x000020ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

        [26] 0  0       0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B](OprU)

        [27] 0  0       0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B](OprU)

(==) ATI(0): Write-combining range (0x40000000,0x800000)

(II) ATI(0): Largest offscreen areas (with overlaps):

(II) ATI(0):    1024 x 1279 rectangle at 0,768

(II) ATI(0):    768 x 1280 rectangle at 0,768

(II) ATI(0): Using XFree86 Acceleration Architecture (XAA)

        Screen to screen bit blits

        Solid filled rectangles

        8x8 mono pattern filled rectangles

        Indirect CPU to Screen color expansion

        Solid Lines

        Offscreen Pixmaps

        Setting up tile and stipple cache:

                32 128x128 slots

                10 256x256 slots

(==) ATI(0): Backing store disabled

(==) ATI(0): Silken mouse enabled

(==) RandR enabled

(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

(II) Initializing built-in extension LBX

(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-APPGROUP

(II) Initializing built-in extension SECURITY

(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFree86-Bigfont

(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

(II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

(II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

(II) Initializing built-in extension XEVIE

(**) Option "Protocol" "auto"

(**) Mouse0: Device: "/dev/psaux"

(**) Mouse0: Protocol: "auto"

(**) Option "CorePointer"

(**) Mouse0: Core Pointer

(**) Option "Device" "/dev/psaux"

(==) Mouse0: Emulate3Buttons, Emulate3Timeout: 50

(==) Mouse0: Buttons: 3

(**) Mouse0: SmartScroll: 1

(**) Option "CoreKeyboard"

(**) Keyboard0: Core Keyboard

(**) Option "Protocol" "standard"

(**) Keyboard0: Protocol: standard

(**) Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

(**) Option "XkbRules" "xorg"

(**) Keyboard0: XkbRules: "xorg"

(**) Option "XkbModel" "pc105"

(**) Keyboard0: XkbModel: "pc105"

(**) Keyboard0: XkbLayout: "fr"

(**) Option "CustomKeycodes" "off"

(**) Keyboard0: CustomKeycodes disabled

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Keyboard0" (type: KEYBOARD)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Mouse0" (type: MOUSE)

(--) Mouse0: PnP-detected protocol: "ExplorerPS/2"

(II) Mouse0: ps2EnableDataReporting: succeeded

```

----------

## kwenspc

 :Confused:   trop bizarre

il ne donne aucune erreur sur le dri etc...

le truc qui m'intrigue aussi c'est que tu dis avoir une carte rage 128 (c'est ça?) est il détecte une ati mach 64.

donnes les specs exactes de ton matos, je voudrais vérifier. 

c'est comme si il utilisait pas le driver dri du noyau  :Sad: 

----------

## nanotux

Non en fait j'ai dit que j'avais une ATI Rage Mobility et on m'a dit que le driver Rage 128 devrait être bon :

```

nanotux ~ # lspci

0000:00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 440BX/ZX/DX - 82443BX/ZX/DX Host bridge (rev 03)

0000:00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 440BX/ZX/DX - 82443BX/ZX/DX AGP bridge (rev 03)

0000:00:04.0 CardBus bridge: Texas Instruments PCI1225 (rev 01)

0000:00:04.1 CardBus bridge: Texas Instruments PCI1225 (rev 01)

0000:00:07.0 Bridge: Intel Corporation 82371AB/EB/MB PIIX4 ISA (rev 02)

0000:00:07.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82371AB/EB/MB PIIX4 IDE (rev 01)

0000:00:07.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82371AB/EB/MB PIIX4 USB (rev 01)

0000:00:07.3 Bridge: Intel Corporation 82371AB/EB/MB PIIX4 ACPI (rev 03)

0000:00:08.0 Multimedia audio controller: ESS Technology ES1978 Maestro 2E (rev 10)

0000:00:09.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82557/8/9 [Ethernet Pro 100] (rev 09)

0000:00:09.1 Serial controller: Agere Systems (former Lucent Microelectronics) LT WinModem

0000:01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Rage Mobility P/M AGP 2x (rev 64)

0000:02:00.0 Network controller: Intersil Corporation Intersil ISL3890 [Prism GT/Prism Duette] (rev 01)

```

----------

## Ey

 *nanotux wrote:*   

> Non en fait j'ai dit que j'avais une ATI Rage Mobility et on m'a dit que le driver Rage 128 devrait être bon :

 

Le problème c'est qu'il y a beaucoup de modèles de rage mobility... certaines sont mêmes des radeons si je ne me trompes pas, mais beaucoup sont des rage128. Si ça se trouve la tienne est bien une mach64.

EDIT : effectivement après quelques recherches google je tombes sur des pages qui disent que c'est une mach64...

----------

## nanotux

En partant du principe que ma carte est une Mach64 j'ai essayé de faire le wiki suivant : http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_DRI_with_ATi_Open-Source_Drivers

Ca semble être ce qu'il me faut malheureusement toujours pas de direct rendering, je me suis peut être dit qu'il falait maintenant que je change qqch dans mon fichier xorg.conf et j'ai regardé sur https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-265140-highlight-mach64+xorg.html mais j'ai bien

```

Section "Device" 

...

    Driver      "ati" 

...

EndSection 

Section "DRI"

        Mode    0666

EndSection

```

Je ne sais pas si ça a de l'importance mais dans le wiki HOWTO DRI with ATi Open-Source Drivers il est dit de configurer le noyau comme ceci :

```

Device Drivers  --->

   Character devices  --->

     <M> /dev/agpgart (AGP Support)

     <M>   Intel 440LX/BX/GX, I8xx and E7x05 chipset support

     [*] Direct Rendering Manager (XFree86 4.1.0 and higher DRI support)

       <M>   ATI Radeon

```

mais dans ma configuration je ne peux pas choisir de mêttre le Direct Rendering Manager en dur je suis obligé de le mêttre en module comme ceci :

```

Device Drivers  --->

   Character devices  --->

     <M> /dev/agpgart (AGP Support)

     <M>   Intel 440LX/BX/GX, I8xx and E7x05 chipset support

     <M> Direct Rendering Manager (XFree86 4.1.0 and higher DRI support)

       <M>   ATI Radeon

```

Si qqun à une piste je suis preneur !  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## kwenspc

c'est pas grave que ça soit en dur ou non.

déjà au lieu de cocher la case "Ati Radeon" tu ferais mieux de cocher "Ati Rage 128" (si c'est compatible mach 64...)

essais voir et dis nous ce que ça donne.

[edit] de plus dans le lien que tu donnes je viens de remarquer que le mec n'a jamais eu le direct rendering (aucun module relatifs à cela dans sa conf genre dri, drm, glx etc...)

au pire il y a ce lien mais y a de la manip à la mano dedans : https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-239739-highlight-dri+mach64.html

[/edit]

----------

## nanotux

Ca marche !  :Very Happy: 

Magnifique, j'ai suivis le wiki : https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-239739-highlight-dri+mach64.html et j'ai maintenant un splendide :

```

$ glxinfo | grep rendering

direct rendering: Yes

```

Pour récapituler ma carte est une :

```

$ lspci

...

0000:01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Rage Mobility P/M AGP 2x (rev 64)

```

Voici la config de mon noyau :

```

Device Drivers  ---> 

   Character devices  ---> 

     <M> /dev/agpgart (AGP Support) 

     <M>   Intel 440LX/BX/GX, I8xx and E7x05 chipset support 

     <M> Direct Rendering Manager (XFree86 4.1.0 and higher DRI support) 

       <M>   ATI Radeon 

```

Ensuite j'ai fait le wiki : https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-239739-highlight-dri+mach64.html

Et pour finir ajouter dans /etc/modules.autoload/kernel-2.6

```

...

drm

agpgart

intel-agp

mach64

```

Vraiment merci beaucoup pour votre aide !  :Wink: 

----------

